# This morning's Harvest



## BlairsDen

Should be enough to feed us for a week.


----------



## Dawgluver

I would say so!  Nice looking veggies!


----------



## Kathleen

Looking great!


----------



## Dawgluver

I do hope you plan to do something with those fantastic looking beet greens, (purples) Blair.  Otherwise, please box them up and send them to me....


----------



## Kylie1969

They look great


----------

